

Ask HN: An app to analyse my own browsing history? - Metatron

I'm an analysis junkie through and through. I love gleaning any kind of qualitative judgement from accurately quantified data. Like judging that office IT departments suck because most visitors to a site I'm analysing use IE7 during normal working hours, but IE7 drops to nothing at the weekends.<p>But it's not enough. Those judgements help me in my job, but do little to help me. I want to see what my own habits are in a crystal clear way, and to see if I can optimise my own behaviour online. How long do I spend on particular sites within a certain date range? How often do I click? Can I make a judgement on productivity rates based on how often I'm on procrastination sites at different times of the day? etc...<p>But all I have to help me do this is a slightly optimised history extension for Chrome. And all that lets me do is search my history better. I want date ranges, graphs, click data, user journey, time on site, bounce rate. All from my perspective as opposed to a single site's perspective.<p>It's possible, easily possible, but I've never seen it done. Unless one of you knows? And if so, show me. I'm dying to check it out. Google Analytics for Me.
======
adityar
i'd use that.

